# Toyota Land Cruiser '94



## WCNeeds

Anyone have any info/experience plowing with a Land Cruiser? Can't seem to find anything that will fit it!


----------



## The Swede

Here you have a Land Cruiser 120 wide body that we mounted a Sno-way plow on the model of the plow is ST 80.
It works werry well i heard from the owner.


----------



## gunship800

Old thread, but relevant.

I took my plow frame off my 1970 Land Cruiser and adapted it to my 94 Land Cruiser - factory front and rear lockers. Perfect candidate! I'm guessing the mount was either custom built or for an old Jeep or Chevy or something. Just find something that will fit in between the bumper/frame rails. Then you just need to fabricate brackets to hold it.

Anyways, here are the pics

http://lilevo.com/cars/94lc/IMAG3741.jpg
http://lilevo.com/cars/94lc/IMAG3742.jpg
http://lilevo.com/cars/94lc/IMAG3743.jpg
http://lilevo.com/cars/94lc/IMAG3744.jpg


----------

